# Question Google Earth Ipad



## lectonet (13 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais si il est possible de mettre des reperes ( epingle ) sur google earth pour Ipad?

Si cela est possible comment faire?


Merci par avance.


Cdt


----------



## VirgilP (21 Juillet 2013)

Si tu touche l'écran longtemps ça fait rien ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2013)

Il semblerait que ce ne soit pas possible.


----------

